# The Reserve at Summer Bay-which house?



## hajjah (Aug 20, 2014)

My vacation to the Reserve at Summer Bay is coming up next month.  Is there any particular house we should request?  I am a former Summer Bay owner who is very familiar with the resort.  We also stayed in the Summer Bay Houses last year.  Has anyone been recently that can comment about the noise from the new construction?   
Thanks


----------



## schiff1997 (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't think it will make a difference we stayed in the 2nd last house, absolutely beautiful !  The house number and the unit number are not the same, so as we got closer we hit the garage door opener to determine which house we had lol !


----------



## schiff1997 (Aug 20, 2014)

Here's another of the houses the first one was set up for tours when we were there , loved the full size stackable front load washer and dryer  so much that I came back home and did the same thing


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 21, 2014)

*The Reserve at Summer Bay Resort (House)*

_Free transportation is provided to 
Disney and Universal theme parks. _

Exciting developments are currently underway at Summer Bay Resort in Orlando, Florida. An Adventure Park is set to open in Summer of this year. 

Also underway and set to open in the fall are 2 new houses.  

Opening by spring of 2015 are a new 10,000 square foot 
Activities Center and a new 6-story, 46-unit condo building. 

source:
Summer Bay Website


----------



## Dori (Aug 21, 2014)

Enjoy, enjoy! The Houses are our very favourite exchange  in over 22 years!

Dori


----------



## Bernie8245 (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm sorry. This post was for Houses at Summer bay not the Reserve at Summer Bay. We were in house #310 in June of 2007 and thought it was the best one. It was very near the pool and clubhouse. It had it's own pool and hot tub and it had a nice view of the lake. I agree with the earlier poster. It was probably my favorite exchange.
Bernie


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 21, 2014)

*A New Experience Under Development: Summer Bay*

* 
ADVENTURE PARK*

New attraction that will provide countless 
hours of fun in the sun for the entire family!

Floating dock with bumper boats
Rock Climbing Wall
Zip Lines
Bungee Jumping
“Wipe-Out” style Inflatable Zone
Shaded Picnic Areas, Food and more!

Anyone know if this is open 
& how far it is located from 
The Reserve at Summer Bay.


----------



## Sandy (Aug 23, 2014)

Anyone know how much this will cost?


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 27, 2014)

Exciting news

The two new  pool houses are located in the 
original section on the lake side close to the 
500 builfings!


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 28, 2014)

*The Reserve at Summer Bay only has Five Houses*

One of which it the model unit 

Four of the units are the same 
but the one end unit is a reverse
floorplan with a much nicer lot.

Not much noise at the time
Only real noise is from the pool 
across the road.  Loud music!


----------



## hajjah (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for this updated information.  We can hardly wait for our stay in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 1, 2014)

*The Reserve at Summer Bay Pool & Spa*

*
The  Intermatic Pool and Spa Timer*

RC 2163 BFE keeps the temp perfect!

Pool man comes around on a regular
schedule to help keep everything in 
working order.  He does a great job!


----------



## hajjah (Sep 8, 2014)

Just so you know, we got a call from Summer Bay today as an update to our trip this Saturday.  I initially requested the last new house, as suggested by a Tugger, only to learn that the last house is designed for handicap guests.  I declined the last house, which is #325, since we did not need the features to be lower to the floor and ideal for a wheelchair bound person.  The representative who called also informed me that Summer Bay is now affiliated with *Exploria Resorts.*  I saw 4 resorts on their website.  Are they kidding?   I know the call was to advise me of their on-going promotional tour.  I did that tour last year in January when we stayed in the older houses.  That tour took 3 hours of my vacation time, which I would not do again.  The perks were not worth the time spent saying no, no and no.

The Adventure Park was slated to be open this summer, but they are pretty behind in schedule.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 12, 2014)

*Plenty of construction going on here at Summer Bay Resort*

Summer Bay buildings 500 and 501 are in the process of being co
mpletely remodeled. There is construction all around the parking lot with workers and trucks and materials. Be careful when walking or driving in this area.


----------



## hajjah (Sep 14, 2014)

We arrived yesterday.  Louise was great taking us to the house and giving an update on the latest changes.  Our only problem right now are the black bugs swarming at the front entrance and also in the garage.  We're going to call maintenance to come service the main entrance or we will not use the front door this week.  Those bugs even cling to your clothes while coming in the door.  One huge waterbug was in the second master around 10:30 last night after we got in from Walmart.  My friend had a fit when it crawled under her bed.  I called for maintenance and the guy came with spray.  He did manage to find it and took it out of the house.  

I am sorry, but we don't handle the bug scene very well.   I've been coming to Orlando about 20 years, but we have never encountered these "love bugs", or whatever they are called.  We're a little paranoid now, but this will not be a deal breaker for us!  The new houses are absolutely wonderful.  I am a former Summer Bay owner and I think that this resort has come a long way with improvements.  When the new Activity Center and Adventure Park are finished, it will be a big boost for Summer Bay and Exploria Resorts.
Ok, it's time for a morning swim.
Safe travels to all.

Oh, Miss Marty, thanks for the advice about the pool settings.


----------



## Dori (Sep 16, 2014)

Have a wonderful time!

Dori


----------

